# Too Cute for Words  -  Pics that Warm the Cockles of Your Heart...



## SmoothSeas (Oct 4, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 4, 2021)

​


----------



## officerripley (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 4, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 187425


That's kind of what my bed looked like Saturday night. That's Michelle up top, I'm the one who can't breath cuz there's a foot across my nose, and the foot belongs to the little guy, Landon.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## timoc (Oct 4, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 187379​


"If I catch you eating my biscuits again, Bud, you'll be history, OK?"


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 4, 2021)

This one, of my baby grand, does it for me


----------



## timoc (Oct 4, 2021)

officerripley said:


> View attachment 187414


"Can I go and play in the snow, Mum?"

"OK, Darling, but don't go too far, or I'll never find you again."


----------



## Shero (Oct 4, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> This one, of my baby grand, does it for me
> 
> View attachment 187442



This is cuteness overload


----------



## officerripley (Oct 4, 2021)

timoc said:


> "Can I go and play in the snow, Mum?"
> 
> "OK, Darling, but don't go too far, or I'll never find you again."


True since Mum'll probably be extinct by the time baby gets back.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 4, 2021)

@Lewkat 

Sorry, but I've gotta caption this;


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 4, 2021)

Don't know if this is the right thread, but....too freaking cute!
And too true


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 5, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 5, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 6, 2021)

​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 6, 2021)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/MadeMeSmile/comments/q2h5vt


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 9, 2021)

​


----------



## caroln (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/MadeMeSmile/comments/q2h5vt


Congratulations!  Stay strong...


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2021)

I want these birds!


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 13, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 31, 2021)

​


----------

